# Just had a negative test.



## Beatrice (Jul 31, 2004)

Hello everyone,
I had my embryo transfer just over 2 weeks ago - I believed it would work simply because I'm a nice mum to 2 teenagers (girl and boy)and our four year old daughter. Also a red admiral butterfly flew into me on the morning of the transfer. Then the name we've always said the baby would be called kept cropping up - took everthing as a sign. 
I started with vague abdominal pains last Sunday with a little bleeding on and off and had a negative test Friday and this morning. I'm not distraught as I've had a week to get used to the fact that it was probably going to be negative. I'm feeling pretty flat and doing that 'it's not fair' thing today. My husband is quietly gutted.
We've talked about having 1 more try.
Congrats and all good wishes to those of you who've got a positive.
Love
xxxxxxx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Beatrice
Welcome to fertility friends. I am so sorry to hear about your recent negative, there is a board on FF called negative cycle where all the ladies haven't unfortunatly experienced a neg result to the their treatment, thewre is a lot of support and friendship here which will hopefully give you some comfort.
Chick


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Beatrice

Welcome to FF. I'm so sorry you got a negative result 

Sending you a big 

Natalie xx


----------

